

Marketing a “Justice as a Service” company - CellBreaker

My startup, CellBreaker, empowers consumers by making sure they&#x27;re not shouldering any weight their not obligated to shoulder. Our first approach is by getting people out of their cellphone contracts with no early termination fees.<p>With all the recent uproar about cellphone providers throttling data and the unsatisfactory customer service, I feel there is a huge opportunity to raise aware not only for this product, but also this social service of giving people what they&#x27;re due.<p>What would be the best way to raise awareness for my service?
======
kennystein
Your marketing strategy should address (1) the pain points your service is
designed to address, and (2) how your solution is the most desirable solution
to the identified pain points.

You identify the pain as people "shouldering any weight their (sic) not
obligated to shoulder." Specifically, you point to early termination fees for
cell contracts.

You're on the right track, but you aren't there yet. A person becomes
obligated to pay an early termination fee if they contractually agree to pay
such a fee. The problem you identify is illusory, since anyone who agrees to
the provisions of their cell phone contract, ARE OBLIGATED to such. The
problem is that people generally lack the interest and the education to READ
the terms and conditions of the contract.

Unless you have a solution that will invalidate early termination fee
provisions, your approach appears to be futile. Any other solution will
require cooperation from cell companies. Given your choice of "cellbreaker"
for a name, you aren't thiking about gaining their cooperation. You're
thinking as an antagonist.

I've spent the past couple of years clarifying the issues that you are
beginning to identify and if you have a technical background (i.e.
development) I'd be interested in talk with you.

~~~
CellBreaker
Firstly, thank you for your response.

We have a solution that invalidates the early termination fee provisions.
We've already considered and addressed the points you make. We are an
antagonist to the cell providers. We do not require their cooperation.

That being said, you are correct in that we target the pain point of early
termination fees for cell contracts, and are looking for the best way to
market that.

